

 Excellent coverage and then slump, looks familiar? - superted
http://i56.tinypic.com/1zpqmih.png

======
superted
OP here. One of my projects got an excellent article in the online section of
a regional news paper, which instantly made the user statistics rocket. This
was obviously awesome. In the wake of this, however, the user numbers have
steadily been decreasing back to more "normal" levels. I guess this is very
common indeed, as the original article or blog post gets burried in the
archive. Have you had similar experiences?

